# Rugged Stream Browns



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sunday was a day full of hiking and exploring a beautiful creek. The recent rains left the water a bit murky, but it was a great adventure.

Once I got off the main trail, the water cleared up a little bit and the fishing picked up nicely. Though I caught a lot of fish, they all required some work. Many of the pockets were situated in places that left me hopping from boulder to boulder while trying to remain undetected.

Marabou jigs in black, brown, and olive/black were the best producers, though I stayed with the brown the longest. Spinners worked for a few fish, but the ability to work the deep pools with the jigs proved to be the most effective.

Here are a ton of pics:



















Neat little overhang, just off the main trail. Unfortunately, there was a bit of litter left by some jerks. I packed that out for them.



















Plenty of smaller fish:



















This hole was a winner:




























Structure everywhere:



















Here's a bigger one that I caught from one of those hidden pockets I was talking about:










All I did was hang the jig and bounce it a couple of times next to the collection of foam.














































A few cutthroat also came my way. One was about 14", but slipped away while I was messing with the camera.










Nice bridge:














































Awesome creek:










One little collection of foam along a steep bank looked especially ripe for the picking, to which I obliged. My jig landed where I wanted it to and I let it sink. The line bounced and as I set the hook, my rod tip was pulled into the water for a moment.

Whatever had my jig was big and didn't want to be bothered. After bulldogging me through an underwater obstacle course in that hole, it took to the air and decided to fight me into the next pool, downstream.

It didn't stay there for long either, shooting down to the next one as well. It was all I could do to keep up with it, hoping my 4lb line would hold.

Finally, I guided the bruiser into some shallow water and cornered it. What a fight!










Another look:










Gorgeous fish!










Continuing upstream, there was more of this:



















And this:























































This hole kept me busy for awhile. It's sure to haunt my dreams with the deep shelf and that hollow spot behind the falls. Just incredible.



















That shelf went back about six feet and held a good eddy. Casting a jig in there was pretty tough, but thanks to my lunch break fishing, I get a lot of practice, hitting small spaces with jigs.










Something big struck in there, but shook off after only a couple of seconds. Never got to see it. A smaller one came in on another try.

Surprisingly, the hollow spot didn't give me anything, though it was full of water and looked perfect.










What a stream!










Before I knew it, I'd burned much of the daylight and needed to turn around. This was the last hole I fished before doing so.



















Several bites were missed there, but a couple of fish still made it to hand.










Time to hike back down.



















It was a blast to get out and fish that creek again. The canyon was all mine once I broke trail and I couldn't have asked for a better day of stream fishing.










Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

All I can say is WOW :!: :!: :!: You truly are a fisherman Loah :mrgreen:


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, "WOW" I'm Speechless. I want to get back on the river after that post.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome report and photos you have proven once again why you are LOAH. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks steep and tough… way to get after them LOAH!


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Great report. Very nice fish.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

:_O=:


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

LOAH said:


> What a stream!


You said it!! Wow!!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Daaaayyyyyymmmmm what a stream! That one browns a bruiser!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

I may be wrong, but if you were where I think you were then thank you! That is one of the areas I miss most in utah


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

What a report, thanks.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

:-D You wanna PM me where it was?


----------



## Buckley222 (Sep 16, 2012)

Great pics but worthless read if you don't put where your at


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Buckley222 said:


> Great pics but worthless read if you don't put where your at


Put in some effort and find your own spots dude. New member, 4 posts, all of them with a negative bent. I smells a troll. What exactly is it that you bring to the table?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Buckley222 said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics but worthless read if you don't put where your at
> ...


+1.... stay off my creek. 8) Actually I'll be at the other end of it tomorrow. Nice fish and report LOAH. I thought I recognized it but when I read it on UFT I was a happy camper. Hopefully it has cleared some.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Buckley222 said:


> Great pics but worthless read if you don't put where your at


I understand where you're coming from, but I fish a lot of lesser-known places and the last thing those spots need is to become "well known". That being said, there's nothing worthless about reading someone else's experiences.

In fact, there is some tactical information in this report that could help people who are fishing a similar type of creek, so I guess it's really not worthless. Who knew?

I'm happy to read other peoples' reports, whether there's a spot given or not, so long as I can decipher the spelling. :lol: Half the fun for me is either figuring out or trying to guess where they were, based on my own experiences and whatever info was given.

BTW, most of my "nameless" reports have some hidden clues, if you can connect the dots. :shock:


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Buckley222 said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics but worthless read if you don't put where your at
> ...


This same guy even somehow made his way to my YouTube channel in the middle of the night last night for some trolling.


----------

